# My Visa Grant Notice



## leo1211 (Oct 22, 2011)

Dear all,

By the grace of God, I received my grant letter in Oct 2011 :clap2:. Here is a copy of my grant letter and my short timeline:

ASCO 2125-11
IELTS: R7,W7,S7,L7
COUNTRY: PAKISTAN

APPLIED: NOV 2009
CO ASSIGNED: JUN 2010
PCC REQUESTED: DEC 2010
GOT MARRIED: DEC 2010
MEDICALS REQUESTED: MAR 2011
SPOUSE IELTS REQ MET: MAY 2011
MEDICALS CLEARED: MAY 2011
SENT AN EMAIL TO CO REGARDING UPDATE ON CASE: SEPT 2011
(CO ADVISED SECURITY CHECKS CAN TAKE UPTO A YEAR)
GRANT LETTER RECEIVED: OCT 2011
SENT PASSPORT TO AHC ISLAMABAD: OCT 2011
RECEIVED VISA : NOV 2011
LEAVING FOR AUSTRALIA : FEB 2012
FIRST ENTRY BY: 7 MAR 2012























Good luck to all...

LEO


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

leo1211 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of God, I received my grant letter in Oct 2011 :clap2:. Here is a copy of my grant letter and my short timeline:
> 
> ...


Congrats Leo!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Congrats Leo!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

It is really very pleasing to know that you've got your visa......we offer our heartfelt felicitations !

Good luck to you as well!

Regards.


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

leo1211 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of God, I received my grant letter in Oct 2011 :clap2:. Here is a copy of my grant letter and my short timeline:
> 
> ...


Don't mean to rain on your parade Leo, but a minor point; it was the grace and generousity of the Australian Federal Government and Australian people that made your dream of visa happen, not god...


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats!! Leo!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

leo1211 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of God, I received my grant letter in Oct 2011 :clap2:. Here is a copy of my grant letter and my short timeline:
> 
> ...


Heartiest Congrats and Wish You Good luck with your move to OZ.

Cheers !!!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Congrats Leo 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

